# An Open Letter to the Person that dislikes my indoor Vaping



## Alex (10/10/14)

http://www.vapingpodcast.com/entert...to-the-person-that-dislikes-my-indoor-vaping/

_Recently Time Magazine published a story that harshly criticized vaping indoors. The author, Claire Lower, found the activity extremely displeasing and set about to promptly scold us for our abuse of freedoms. We at TheTVAShow.com wanted to clarify some ideas regarding that piece._

Reactions: Like 4


----------

